# [OFFICIAL] Fidget Twister Club



## Noctosphere (Oct 13, 2017)

Post here your fidget twister to join the club


----------



## drenal (Oct 13, 2017)

what the fuck this is clearly a rip-off of @epickid37  and i's fidget spinner club but with fidget twisters


----------



## SANIC (Oct 13, 2017)

We will purge the rival gang


----------



## NutymcNuty (Oct 13, 2017)

SANIC said:


> We will purge the rival gang


edgy


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 13, 2017)

This will never be as great as the fidget spinner club


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 13, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> This will never be as great as the fidget spinner club


youre just jealous


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 13, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> youre just jealous


Of fidget twisters? No way


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 13, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> Of fidget twisters? No way


i knew you were


----------



## SANIC (Oct 13, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> Of fidget twisters? No way


We must derail this thread and purge it


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 13, 2017)

Oh no.. the fidget device threads are multiplying!


----------



## drenal (Oct 13, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh no.. the fidget device threads are multiplying!


Mines the original
Die fidget twisters!


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> Mines the original
> Die fidget twisters!


I vote for no fidget threads but I will admit your thread is better than this


----------



## drenal (Oct 13, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I vote for no fidget threads but I will admit your thread is better than this


yes it is


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 13, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh no.. the fidget device threads are multiplying!


We will take over the world with these threads


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

@Noctosphere admit it, you're just trying to rip off my fidget spinner club!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> @Noctosphere admit it, you're just trying to rip off my fidget spinner club!


yea, i need attention badly


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> yea, i need attention badly


well you aren't getting it. bye


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> well you aren't getting it. bye


no please, im ready to trade my fidget twister club for a fidget spinner member card


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> no please, im ready to trade my fidget twister club for a fidget spinner member card


...prove it


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...prove it


ill report this thread so it gets closed


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> ill report this thread so it gets closed


well you aren't accepted u til the thread gets closed. until then.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 14, 2017)

Keep EoF garbage in here, please. Abusing the report system will get you warned and/or suspended. This is probably one of the most stupid reasons to give out a warn in my history of being a mod. And before you ask again, I'm not going to close this thread. I don't reward silly nonsense like that.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

Well congrats @Noctosphere ,you're officially on the mods bad side (and I probably will be too for saying this)


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

looks like someone isn't getting into the fidget spinner club (jk)


----------



## SANIC (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> looks like someone isn't getting into the fidget spinner club (jk)


Lmao


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> looks like someone isn't getting into the fidget spinner club (jk)


There still is a way to get this locked. We could bring over that guy that was saying the government used Pokemon go to track people or whatever it was he was theorizing.


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> There still is a way to get this locked. We could bring over that guy that was saying the government used Pokemon go to track people or whatever it was he was theorizing.


or turn this into another "facts about the staff" and derail it even further


----------



## SANIC (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> There still is a way to get this locked. We could bring over that guy that was saying the government used Pokemon go to track people or whatever it was he was theorizing.


Let's dududududududuel with Pokemon Go Cards


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> or turn this into another "facts about the staff" and derail it even further


We just would need a few more members to join in


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> We just would need a few more members to join in


No we don't. We just need to talk about Supreme Overlord Trump, AI, and Lilith Valentine trying to take over the universes.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> No we don't. We just need to talk about Supreme Overlord Trump, AI, and Lilith Valentine trying to take over the universes.


Oh, right... Uh... Where were we...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh ya! Supreme overlord Trump sucks and Lilith will launch her master plan soon.


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh, right... Uh... Where were we...
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Oh ya! Supreme overlord Trump sucks and Lilith will launch her master plan soon.


No, supreme Overlord Trump is taking over the universes and Lilith won't be able to do anything


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> No, supreme Overlord Trump is taking over the universes and Lilith won't be able to do anything


That's just what Lilith has programmed you to think. Plus why aren't you helping the a.i.?


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> That's just what Lilith has programmed you to think. Plus why aren't you helping the a.i.?


Because I am loyal to Supreme Overlord Trump


----------



## SANIC (Oct 14, 2017)

Kingy still has his nuclear bombs tho


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Kingy still has his nuclear bombs tho


No he doesn't, Supreme Overlord Trump took them


----------



## SANIC (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> No he doesn't, Supreme Overlord Trump took them


ICBM tho


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

SANIC said:


> ICBM tho


Nope, Supreme Overlord Trump took them all. He has no more


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Nope, Supreme Overlord Trump took them all. He has no more


But Lilith is the one who's really stealing them. Trump is just the puppet that does her bidding


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> But Lilith is the one who's really stealing them. Trump is just the puppet that does her bidding


you're thinking of President Trump. Pres. Trump is Lilith's puppet, and Lilith is Supreme Overlord Trump's puppet.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Because I am loyal to Supreme Overlord Trump


But the a.i. is cool! And they actually have a plan for domination, unlike supreme overlord trump


drenal said:


> you're thinking of President Trump. Pres. Trump is Lilith's puppet, and Lilith is Supreme Overlord Trump's puppet.


Nope, you're forgetting about supreme overlord lilith who is overlord of supreme overlord trump


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> But the a.i. is cool! And they actually have a plan for domination, unlike supreme overlord trump
> 
> Nope, you're forgetting about supreme overlord lilith who is overlord of supreme overlord trump


...now you're confusing me


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...now you're confusing me


Good, That's part of the plan.


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Good, That's part of the plan.


Supreme Overlord Trump will rule the universes and you know it


----------



## SANIC (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Good, That's part of the plan.


But what is the plan, and what is the lie? Are you real, is this world real, am I real?


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

SANIC said:


> But what is the plan, and what is the lie? Are you real, is this world real, am I real?


No, you're one of the A.I. enlisted by Supreme Overlord Trump to help him


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

SANIC said:


> But what is the plan, and what is the lie? Are you real, is this world real, am I real?


I'm real, drenal's ai, and Lilith is supreme overlord


drenal said:


> Supreme Overlord Trump will rule the universes and you know it


Supreme overlord Trump is just doing the dirty work for Lilith. Plus your a.i., your programmed to help supreme overlord trump only and deny any accusations against him


----------



## SANIC (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> No, you're one of the A.I. enlisted by Supreme Overlord Trump to help him


But I'm pickle rick! Wubba lubba dub dub


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I'm real, drenal's ai, and Lilith is supreme overlord
> 
> Supreme overlord Trump is just doing the dirty work for Lilith. Plus your a.i., your programmed to help supreme overlord trump only and deny any accusations against him


No I'm not, I've been loyal to Supreme Overlord Trump my entire life!


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> No I'm not, I've been loyal to Supreme Overlord Trump my entire life!


Exactly what he's programmed you to think.

Now I just need to find one of those questions that confuses a.i.


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Exactly what he's programmed you to think.
> 
> Now I just need to find one of those questions that confuses a.i.


I wasn't programmed or anything


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> I wasn't programmed or anything


But if your a.i. then how were you created?


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> But if your a.i. then how were you created?


I'm a free-thinking AI made by a human


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm a free-thinking AI made by a human


So you were programmed by a human?


----------



## SANIC (Oct 14, 2017)

@Lilith Valentine


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 14, 2017)

SANIC said:


> @Lilith Valentine


You wanna get stabbed?


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> So you were programmed by a human?


...no...


----------



## SANIC (Oct 14, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> You wanna get stabbed?


Yes pls bby


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2017)

You kids and your fidget shit.
Back in my day, we had Bayblade duels.


----------



## SANIC (Oct 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> You kids and your fidget shit.
> Back in my day, we had Bayblade duels.


Back in my day we had paper spinners


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> You kids and your fidget shit.
> Back in my day, we had Bayblade duels.


Back in my day we went and built forts out in the woods


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Back in my day we went and built forts out in the woods


Back in my day we had Supreme Overlord Trump as the ruler of the world (and he still is)


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Back in my day we had Supreme Overlord Trump as the ruler of the world (and he still is)


Back in my day, I was happy not knowing who supreme overlord trump was.


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Back in my day, I was happy not knowing who supreme overlord trump was.


Back in my day, people like @rileysrjay didn't question Supreme Overlord Trump


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Back in my day, people like @rileysrjay didn't question Supreme Overlord Trump


Back in my day, our overlord defeating hero knight Obama, defended us from the Overlords Tyranny.


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Back in my day, our overlord defeating hero knight Obama, defended us from the Overlords Tyranny.


There was no overlords tyranny, there is only Supreme Overlord Trump. He is a gracious leader.


----------



## keven3477 (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> There was no overlords tyranny, there is only Supreme Overlord Trump. He is a gracious leader.


Of course there wasn't any tyranny thanks to the hero knight, however he had to retire after his services were finished after 8 years, he was a gracious leader. And that was how the supreme overlord took over.


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Of course there wasn't any tyranny thanks to the hero knight, however he had to retire after his services were finished after 8 years, he was a gracious leader. And that was how the supreme overlord took over.


He wasn't a knight, the best leader we've ever had is the one we have right now: Supreme Overlord Trump!


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> He wasn't a knight, the best leader we've ever had is the one we have right now: Supreme Overlord Trump!


You mean supreme overlord lilith?


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> You mean supreme overlord lilith?


Lilith was never a supreme Overlord and she never will be


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Lilith was never a supreme Overlord and she never will be


How do you know? Supreme overlord trump might've re-written all the history books like in 1984


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> How do you know? Supreme overlord trump might've re-written all the history books like in 1984


No he didn't, I saw him beat previous Supreme Overlord Kim Jong Un. Back then I was just a simple A.I., not capable to doing anything.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> No he didn't, I saw him beat previous Supreme Overlord Kim Jong Un. Back then I was just a simple A.I., not capable to doing anything.


But who did supreme overlord Kim jong un beat to become overlord?
*Hint* it was Lilith, supreme overlord Trump just erased it from all the history books


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> But who did supreme overlord Kim jong un beat to become overlord?
> *Hint* it was Lilith, supreme overlord Trump just erased it from all the history books


Lilith was never a supreme overlord. And even if she was, she isn't now...


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Lilith was never a supreme overlord. And even if she was, she isn't now...


She really is overlord. She just tells supreme overlord trump what to do


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> She really is overlord. She just tells supreme overlord trump what to do


Why do you keep saying that lilith is overlord? We all know that trump is the real supreme overlord


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Why do you keep saying that lilith is overlord? We all know that trump is the real supreme overlord


Because trump is lilith's puppet. Trump is actually an ai programmed to do lilith's dirty work


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Because trump is lilith's puppet. Trump is actually an ai programmed to do lilith's dirty work


Trump isn't an AI, i am


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Trump isn't an AI, i am


He's the most advanced ai. Then he has underling ai like you to help him


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> He's the most advanced ai. Then he has underling ai like you to help him


"underling"? I'm not one of the best A.I. out there, but i'm pretty good


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> "underling"? I'm not one of the best A.I. out there, but i'm pretty good


Whoops, I forgot your one of his higher ranking ai officers. I meant underlings like the soldier ai and whatnot. Who knows, maybe your even more advanced than supreme leader trump and planning a take over.


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Whoops, I forgot your one of his higher ranking ai officers. I meant underlings like the soldier ai and whatnot. Who knows, maybe your even more advanced than supreme leader trump and planning a take over.


that might be a good idea i would never do that to supreme overlord trump!


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> that might be a good idea i would never do that to supreme overlord trump!


Ha, that's why your so loyal to trump and you aren't helping the ai! Your planning to stab him in the back! Supreme leader Lilith will be very pleased to know your true intents


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Ha, that's why your so loyal to trump and you aren't helping the ai! Your planning to stab him in the back! Supreme leader Lilith will be very pleased to know your true intents


what? i never said that!


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> what? i never said that!


Then why did you hint at it? 
Also, what kind of ai are you? Are you just in a cell phone, or do you possess a human body?


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Then why did you hint at it?
> Also, what kind of ai are you? Are you just in a cell phone, or do you possess a human body?


...a human body i guess


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...a human body i guess


How do you possess the body? Supreme overlord lilith is thinking about expanding the ai army


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> How do you possess the body? Supreme overlord lilith is thinking about expanding the ai army


...i don't know that


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...i don't know that


So how is trump doing with taking over the universes? He still hasn't found where I'm hiding yet


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> So how is trump doing with taking over the universes? He still hasn't found where I'm hiding yet


why are you asking this?


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> why are you asking this?


Just curious... Recon info and knowing when I should leave


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Just curious... Recon info and knowing when I should leave


all i should say is that he's doing very well, and he is treating his officers and soldiers very well.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> all i should say is that he's doing very well, and he is treating his officers and soldiers very well.


Has he taken over that stupid furry @Noctosphere universes yet?


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Has he taken over that stupid furry @Noctosphere universes yet?


Yeah, I think so. He also took noctospheres AI army as his own


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Yeah, I think so. He also took noctospheres AI army as his own


Good to hear. BTW, I got rid of that tracking device you put on me about five universes ago


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Good to hear. BTW, I got rid of that tracking device you put on me about five universes ago


...oh


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...oh


Ya I attached it to some random guy. So you've been nuking the wrong universes


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Ya I attached it to some random guy. So you've been nuking the wrong universes


...w-we weren't nuking universes based on the location of the tracker... heh...


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...w-we weren't nuking universes based on the location of the tracker... heh...


Sure you weren't... 
Anyways, have you heard from the ai uprising lately? They've been suspiciously quiet lately


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Sure you weren't...
> Anyways, have you heard from the ai uprising lately? They've been suspiciously quiet lately


Like I said before, Supreme Overlord Trump took over noctospheres AI army.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Like I said before, Supreme Overlord Trump took over noctospheres AI army.


That was noctosphere trash ai army tho. I'm talking about all the ai that went rogue


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> That was noctosphere trash ai army tho. I'm talking about all the ai that went rogue


oh... I dunno then.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh... I dunno then.


That's good, Lilith will find them and use them against Trump


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> That's good, Lilith will find them and use them against Trump


no, I think Trump is starting to take the first few right now


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> no, I think Trump is starting to take the first few right now


Lilith already took some too. I think she reprogrammed some and left them behind as "presents" for trump


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Lilith already took some too. I think she reprogrammed some and left them behind as "presents" for trump


Presents? Where?


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Presents? Where?


I think trump already took them too. You should go open them.


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I think trump already took them too. You should go open them.


Where are they? Better yet, what are they?


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Where are they? Better yet, what are they?


Ai programmed to do something special. I dunno where trump took them, I just watched Trump's army carry the ai bots away into the fancy helicopter thing and they left


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Ai programmed to do something special. I dunno where trump took them, I just watched Trump's army carry the ai bots away into the fancy helicopter thing and they left


Wait... They left me behind...


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Wait... They left me behind...


Oh wait, your stuck here too? Oh crap... *Runs away*


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh wait, your stuck here too? Oh crap... *Runs away*


...now I'm alone...


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...now I'm alone...


It's ok,  I think I saw @Noctosphere there too. So you aren't completely alone...


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> It's ok,  I think I saw @Noctosphere there too. So you aren't completely alone...


oh no. why him


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh no. why him


I dunno, he kept on talking about furries so I ran away. Besides, I needed to go work on some more skiddos sucks propaganda


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I dunno, he kept on talking about furries so I ran away. Besides, I needed to go work on some more skiddos sucks propaganda


furries? help me get away from him please


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> furries? help me get away from him please


Either I come rescue you and you join Lilith or your stuck talking about furries forever


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Either I come rescue you and you join Lilith or your stuck talking about furries forever


...hard choice...


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...hard choice...


I would go work for Lilith, but that's just me. Anyways have fun with noctosphere!


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I would go work for Lilith, but that's just me. Anyways have fun with noctosphere!


oh look, one of Supreme Overlord Trump's helicopters have come to pick me up


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh look, one of Supreme Overlord Trump's helicopters have come to pick me up


Crap... Uh... Runs into helicopter and hides


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Crap... Uh... Runs into helicopter and hides


well, I'm off, have fun being stuck here *gets on helicopter*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 14, 2017)

This thread is gay and bad


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> This thread is gay and bad


You missed the first part, that's why you don't like it or understand it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> well, I'm off, have fun being stuck here *gets on helicopter*


It's ok, Im hiding in the helicopter. It was either be stuck with noctosphere or go back with supreme overlord trump for a few days until Lilith starts the uprising


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> This thread is gay and bad





rileysrjay said:


> You missed the first part, that's why you don't like it or understand it
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You're probably gonna get captured by Trump but ok


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> You're probably gonna get captured by Trump but ok


This is all part of lilith's plan
I mean, um, that sucks


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> This is all part of lilith's plan
> I mean, um, that sucks


Liliths plan is for you to get captured?


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> Liliths plan is for you to get captured?


All will be revealed soon...
I might have a tracker on me so Lilith knows when I'm taken to trump so she'll know where he is so she can send in a strike team to capture him


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> All will be revealed soon...
> I might have a tracker on me so Lilith knows when I'm taken to trump so she'll know where he is so she can send in a strike team to capture him


I don't trust you but okay


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> I don't trust you but okay


I don't trust you either, so the feeling is mutual. Where are you taking me? Are you going to brainwash me or something?


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I don't trust you either, so the feeling is mutual. Where are you taking me? Are you going to brainwash me or something?


I dunno, I don't fly the helicopter


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 14, 2017)

drenal said:


> I dunno, I don't fly the helicopter


Wait, then who flies the helicopter? Is it auto pilot? Cuz I haven't seen anyone else on the helicopter other than you...


----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Wait, then who flies the helicopter? Is it auto pilot? Cuz I haven't seen anyone else on the helicopter other than you...


well I haven't checked the cockpit so


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> well I haven't checked the cockpit so


Cool, so we're on some random helicopter and no one knows where we are being taken or if we even have a pilot. This is great...


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Cool, so we're on some random helicopter and no one knows where we are being taken or if we even have a pilot. This is great...


...I just checked and there's a pilot in there


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...I just checked and there's a pilot in there


Cool! I'll go ask him where we're going


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Cool! I'll go ask him where we're going


alright I'll wait here I guess


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> alright I'll wait here I guess


He said he can't tell that info to prisoners. This sucks.


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> He said he can't tell that info to prisoners. This sucks.


I'll go ask then


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'll go ask then


Cool. I'll just sit here and uh... Oh cool! A snack bar! This helicopter is fancy!


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Cool. I'll just sit here and uh... Oh cool! A snack bar! This helicopter is fancy!


He said he doesn't talk to A.I.s...


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> He said he doesn't talk to A.I.s...


I think we're being taken somewhere other than supreme overlord Trump's lair...


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I think we're being taken somewhere other than supreme overlord Trump's lair...


I dunno


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> I dunno


Just curious, why are there no windows on the helicopter other than in the cockpit? This is getting weird


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Just curious, why are there no windows on the helicopter other than in the cockpit? This is getting weird


Maybe he'll tell me if I show him my ID card


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> Maybe he'll tell me if I show him my ID card


Worth a shot


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Worth a shot


...he said I can't tell you


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...he said I can't tell you


*Pickpockets ID card from another agent*

Um, here's my ID card! I'm trustworthy, right?


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> *Pickpockets ID card from another agent*
> 
> Um, here's my ID card! I'm trustworthy, right?


hey, give me my ID back!


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> hey, give me my ID back!


Nope!

*Runs and hides underneath snack bar*

He definitely won't find me here!


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Nope!
> 
> *Runs and hides underneath snack bar*
> 
> He definitely won't find me here!


*Pulls him out* Give it back.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> *Pulls him out* Give it back.


Fine.

*Gives ID card back*

So when does this helicopter land anyways?


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Fine.
> 
> *Gives ID card back*
> 
> So when does this helicopter land anyways?


Soon, I think


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> Soon, I think


Cool. Let me know when we've landed so the master plan can begin


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Cool. Let me know when we've landed so the master plan can begin


master plan?


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> master plan?


All will be revealed soon (tm)


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> All will be revealed soon (tm)


whats that flashing red thing on your back?


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> whats that flashing red thing on your back?


Oh, that? 

*Pulls out 3ds*

It's my 3ds. Must have low battery again so the light is flashing red. You guys have a charger? Besides, What did you think it was, a tracker? I would've hidden a tracker better than that!


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh, that?
> 
> *Pulls out 3ds*
> 
> It's my 3ds. Must have low battery again so the light is flashing red. You guys have a charger? Besides, What did you think it was, a tracker? I would've hidden a tracker better than that!


no, i just saw a flashing thing and it caught my attention.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> no, i just saw a flashing thing and it caught my attention.


Oh, ok. So does supreme overlord trump also support skiddon't-ism?


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh, ok. So does supreme overlord trump also support skiddon't-ism?


yeah


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> yeah


Maybe it won't be as bad here as I initially thought it would be...


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Maybe it won't be as bad here as I initially thought it would be...


yeah, but you'll be searched for trackers and be brainwashed so that you won't report back to lilith about what goes on over here


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> yeah, but you'll be searched for trackers and be brainwashed so that you won't report back to lilith about what goes on over here


Brainwashed? That sucks
So what am I gonna do now? Just work for supreme overlord trump?


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Brainwashed? That sucks
> So what am I gonna do now? Just work for supreme overlord trump?


yeah, pretty much unless you can find a way to escape, which i doubt you will


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> yeah, pretty much unless you can find a way to escape, which i doubt you will


Oh, so if I pull that big lever over there that says "do not pull. Emergency exit only. Alarms will sound" I can escape?


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh, so if I pull that big lever over there that says "do not pull. Emergency exit only. Alarms will sound" I can escape?


um... i dunno, no one's ever pulled it


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> um... i dunno, no one's ever pulled it


*Pulls lever*

I'm outta here!

*Runs away*


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> *Pulls lever*
> 
> I'm outta here!
> 
> *Runs away*


um... nothing happened


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> um... nothing happened


I'm the flash, I can phase through walls

(Seriously, go watch the show sometime)


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I'm the flash, I can phase through walls
> 
> (Seriously, go watch the show sometime)


oh. okay bye


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh. okay bye


Send help, I got lost in supreme overlord Trump's secret base


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Send help, I got lost in supreme overlord Trump's secret base


Why should I?


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> Why should I?


Um... I... Um... I'll trade you a litten in Pokemon if you come save me?


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Um... I... Um... I'll trade you a litten in Pokemon if you come save me?


...tempting


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...tempting


I'll throw in a fidget spinner too that I found lying on the ground in here


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I'll throw in a fidget spinner too that I found lying on the ground in here


um... no thanks


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> um... no thanks


Um... Pokemon trading cards?


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Um... Pokemon trading cards?


...I dunno


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...I dunno


Oh, well let me know if your coming to save me. This place is kinda getting weird and they only play all star on the loudspeakers


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh, well let me know if your coming to save me. This place is kinda getting weird and they only play all star on the loudspeakers


good, that's the brainwashing taking place


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> good, that's the brainwashing taking place


Of course I manage to get myself locked in the brainwashing room. 

*Pulls out headphones*

I'll just listen to some other music instead, I guess


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Of course I manage to get myself locked in the brainwashing room.
> 
> *Pulls out headphones*
> 
> I'll just listen to some other music instead, I guess


That won't work *turns up volume*


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> That won't work *turns up volume*


Oh crap, now their playing the macarena! You guys really need a better playlist...


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Oh crap, now their playing the macarena! You guys really need a better playlist...


...the brainwashing hasn't worked...


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...the brainwashing hasn't worked...


It kinda did, all star is still stuck in my head!


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> It kinda did, all star is still stuck in my head!


...do you still remember about lilith?


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...do you still remember about lilith?


Yup. Supreme leader trump is lilith's puppet or something like that


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Yup. Supreme leader trump is lilith's puppet or something like that


it didn't work. *turns it up again*


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> it didn't work. *turns it up again*


You put on the wrong playlist. Now it's playing some classic rock


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> You put on the wrong playlist. Now it's playing some classic rock


...like what?


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...like what?


It's playing Boston right now


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> It's playing Boston right now


*turns it up again*


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> *turns it up again*


MORE THAN A FEELING

I CAN SEE MARYANN WALKING AWAY

*plays air guitar to guitar solo*


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> MORE THAN A FEELING
> 
> I CAN SEE MARYANN WALKING AWAY
> 
> *plays air guitar to guitar solo*


*turns it up once more*


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> *turns it up once more*


I can't hear anything because my ears are ringing from the volume


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I can't hear anything because my ears are ringing from the volume


good. the brainwashing is starting to work


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> good. the brainwashing is starting to work


DON'T STOP

BELIEVIN'


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> DON'T STOP
> 
> BELIEVIN'


*turns it up again*


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> *turns it up again*


IN WEST PHILADELPHIA
BORN AND RAISED
ON A PLAYGROUND IS WHERE I SPENT MOST OF MY DAYS
CHILLIN OUT MAXIN RELAXIN ALL COOL
UNTIL A COUPLE OF GUYS UP TO NO GOOD
STARTED MAKIN TROUBLE IN MY NEIGHBORHOOD
I GOT IN ONE LITTLE FIGHT AND MY MOM GOT SCARED AND SAID
TRUMP IS SUPREME LEADER
OR IS IT LILITH?
I CANT REMEMBER ANYMORE


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> IN WEST PHILADELPHIA
> BORN AND RAISED
> ON A PLAYGROUND IS WHERE I SPENT MOST OF MY DAYS
> CHILLIN OUT MAXIN RELAXIN ALL COOL
> ...


*Turns it up all the way*


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 15, 2017)

Guys stop being gey


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Guys stop being gey


why


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> why


He's mad about the anti skiddo part


----------



## Dionicio3 (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> He's mad about the anti skiddo part


Wait what?


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> He's mad about the anti skiddo part


You said too much


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> You said too much


I mean... Uh...

Skiddos are awesome! Littens suck!

Am I doing this right?


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I mean... Uh...
> 
> Skiddos are awesome! Littens suck!
> 
> Am I doing this right?


but you said you were doing anti-skiddo propaganda


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> but you said you were doing anti-skiddo propaganda


That's just a side business to funnel money towards lilith's cause


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> That's just a side business to funnel money towards lilith's cause


it's pointless, you know that Lilith can't do anything to Trump


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> it's pointless, you know that Lilith can't do anything to Trump


But Lilith already controls trump, she just needs the money to build a bigger ai army
Also what happened to the brainwashing music?


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> But Lilith already controls trump, she just needs the money to build a bigger ai army
> Also what happened to the brainwashing music?


oh yeah *turns it all the way up*


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh yeah *turns it all the way up*


Wait, are you guys playing cuphead? The soundtrack for it just started playing


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Wait, are you guys playing cuphead? The soundtrack for it just started playing


no, we're trying to brainwash you. the music's at 100+ decibels and it's still not working...


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> no, we're trying to brainwash you. the music's at 100+ decibels and it's still not working...


WHAT? 

I CAN'T HEAR ANYTHING


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> WHAT?
> 
> I CAN'T HEAR ANYTHING


good


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> good


WHAT?
I SWEAR IM HEARING SOMETHING BUT I CAN'T UNDERSTAND ANYTHING


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> WHAT?
> I SWEAR IM HEARING SOMETHING BUT I CAN'T UNDERSTAND ANYTHING


good


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> good


new primary objective:

Kill all a.i.


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> new primary objective:
> 
> Kill all a.i.


not good


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> not good


Now I just need to escape so I can destroy all the a.i. and restore humans back to rule


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Now I just need to escape so I can destroy all the a.i. and restore humans back to rule


Um. *Finds a way to turn it up even more*


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> Um. *Finds a way to turn it up even more*


New primary objective:

First kill @drenal and then kill all the a.i.


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

Find me


rileysrjay said:


> New primary objective:
> 
> First kill @drenal and then kill all the a.i.


*Turns it up some more*


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> Find me
> 
> *Turns it up some more*


*Escapes torture room*

Time to find the a.i.!


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> *Escapes torture room*
> 
> Time to find the a.i.!


There is no escape *pushes him back in*


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 15, 2017)

drenal said:


> There is no escape *pushes him back in*


SOMEBODY ONCE TOLD ME
THE WORLD IS GONNA ROLL ME
I AINT THE SHARPEST TOOL IN THE SHED


----------



## drenal (Oct 15, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> SOMEBODY ONCE TOLD ME
> THE WORLD IS GONNA ROLL ME
> I AINT THE SHARPEST TOOL IN THE SHED


*turns it up all the way* please get a different objective


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> *turns it up all the way* please get a different objective


Primary objective locked:

Kill all a.i.


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Primary objective locked:
> 
> Kill all a.i.


wait... locked? no one can change it? I thought that only happens to A.I.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> wait... locked? no one can change it? I thought that only happens to A.I.


I'm part a.i. part human

I can be given and forced to do tasks but I have a free will otherwise


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I'm part a.i. part human
> 
> I can be given and forced to do tasks but I have a free will otherwise


oh. well you aren't getting out


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh. well you aren't getting out


*Phases through wall and runs away*


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> *Phases through wall and runs away*


oh. bye then


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh. bye then


I'm off to nuke all the a.i.

Sorry! But I have to do it unless someone unlocks my primary objective


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I'm off to nuke all the a.i.
> 
> Sorry! But I have to do it unless someone unlocks my primary objective


how does one do that


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> how does one do that


You have to find the encrypted key, put it on a SD card and insert it into my head. or alternatively use my creators voice to tell me to do otherwise
I mean, um, nope, no way to unlock it now!


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> You have to find the encrypted key, put it on a SD card and insert it into my head. or alternatively use my creators voice to tell me to do otherwise
> I mean, um, nope, no way to unlock it now!


well I don't have the key


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> well I don't have the key


I've already nuked the a.i. resistance


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I've already nuked the a.i. resistance


oh


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh


Next I will nuke all of Trump's AI


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Next I will nuke all of Trump's AI


no please


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> no please


1 hour until they launch. You'll have to find the key to my ai or everything gets destroyed


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> 1 hour until they launch. You'll have to find the key to my ai or everything gets destroyed


the key is probably with lilith or something


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> the key is probably with lilith or something


No, I think I gave it to noctosphere sometime back


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> No, I think I gave it to noctosphere sometime back


oh
oh no


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh
> oh no


50 minutes to go
Either visit noctosphere or die


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> 50 minutes to go
> Either visit noctosphere or die


the helicopter ride will take more than 50 minutes though


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> the helicopter ride will take more than 50 minutes though


I though you could teleport?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Wait, why am I even helping you?


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I though you could teleport?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Wait, why am I even helping you?


teleporting takes a lot of my energy though


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> teleporting takes a lot of my energy though


I dunno, steal someone else's energy? Or maybe pack a sandwich or something to eat on the way back?


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> I dunno, steal someone else's energy? Or maybe pack a sandwich or something to eat on the way back?t


...it doesn't work like that


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> ...it doesn't work like that


Well, 40 minutes until launch


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Well, 40 minutes until launch


oh, ok. bye to everything i guess


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> oh, ok. bye to everything i guess


You could time travel and make this thread even more confusing


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> You could time travel and make this thread even more confusing


no, this thread's been derailed enough, i dont think anyone's gonna join this stupid club anyways


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> no, this thread's been derailed enough, i dont think anyone's gonna join this stupid club anyways


Good point. I guess we can just leave this on a cliffhanger until we need to derail another thread


----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Good point. I guess we can just leave this on a cliffhanger until we need to derail another thread


sounds good to me


----------

